# Aftermkt. Android Auto for 2011 SL?



## TikiGiki (Aug 9, 2016)

I know Murano is Apple-centric, but I am buying an '11 SL and wondered if an Aftermarket Android Auto exists that I can have installed since it doesn't have the NAV. system installed? I have seen the Android Auto kits and it really only requires a USB to USB attachment to cast the phone onto the unit. If not, what's a suitable aftermarket NAV unit for this yr./model? I have a 7-year old Kenwood multimedia center with Garmin in my '06 Highlander Hybrid that I purchased online and had it installed at Best Buy. Many thanks for any input!


----------



## TikiGiki (Aug 9, 2016)

Actually, I DID find this: AVH-4200NEX - 2-DIN Flagship Multimedia DVD Receiver with 7" WVGA Touchscreen Display | Pioneer Electronics USA but when I called Best Buy, they said my make/model/trim came up on their computer's NO list. Another local store said they could possibly custom build a kit to house the unit. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TikiGiki (Aug 9, 2016)

Actually, I DID find this: AVH-4200NEX - 2-DIN Flagship Multimedia DVD Receiver with 7" WVGA Touchscreen Display | Pioneer Electronics USA but when I called Best Buy, they said my make/model/trim came up on their computer's NO list. Another local store said they could possibly custom build a kit to house the unit. Fingers crossed!


----------

